# [3] - Celtics at Wizards - 11/4



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

at








 
The Boston Celtics play the Washington Wizards at the MCI Center in Washington D.C. on Saturday, November 4th, 2006. The game will be at 7:00 EST and will be televised by







New England

The probable starters for each team:













*Roster* | Team Site | *Team Stats* | Schedule | *Season Splits* | Game Notes








Roster | *Team Site* | Team Stats | *Schedule* | Season Splits | *Game Notes*

*Game Preview** | *Please *wager* on this game at the* uCash Sportsbook !*

Please visit the *Washington Wizards Forum Game Thread** !*


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: [3] - Boston Celtics at Washington Wizards- 11/4*

The Wizards, led by Gilbert Arenas, their explosive and exciting point guard, have a decent starting lineup. Starting off with Arenas, who is a terrific scoring point guard who can efficiently hit volume jumpers and also dribble-penetrate with the best of them, the Wizards can score. DeShawn Stevenson is a marginal starter that signed for the minimum after being offered millions more at Orlando. At the small forward position Caron Butler starts. He has always reminded me of a Paul Pierce-lite player. He can shoot and draw fouls using body contact off the dribble. At the power forward position is perhaps the Wizards second best player in Antawn Jamison. Jamison is a very good scorer and he is versatile as he can play either a post game or a face-up game. Etan Thomas is a decent rebounder and post defender.

The Wizards are a better team, but these games are always fun and three of the four games from last season were decided in the final second with two games won a the foul line by Gilbert Arenas and one game won because of Paul Pierce's fourth-quarter heroics, including a memorable buzzer-beater to win.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: [3] - Boston Celtics at Washington Wizards - 11/4*

The Celtics' point guards haven't exactly defended well and this game should be no exception, as Arenas is too...good. We'll really see how Telfair can defend.

I expect Rondo to get a lot of burn tonight.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: [3] - Boston Celtics at Washington Wizards - 11/4*

i know its only been 2 games but from what ive seen expect our #7 pick to be the 3rd string pg within 6 weeks...not a very good use of a lotto pick huh?


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: [3] - Boston Celtics at Washington Wizards - 11/4*

Pierce is really good. I don't think I need to explain it, but I'm citing two of his moves. His first was a baseline drive, in which he waited underneath the basket for the defender to go up to block the anticipated shot, and then he laid it in. He missed the ensuing free throw, though. The second is a basic dribble-penetration through the middle, where the defenders were relaxed. He simply evaded the shot-blockers and scored. He's _that_ good.

Telfair looks decent so far. He hit his free shot; missed his second. His defense is below average, but he hasn't really made an effort to find anyone. He's making the safe passes.

Wally is injured. He is bleeding from his right eye. He also received a technical.

Perkins is picking up dumb fouls. He's sitting with two.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: [3] - Boston Celtics at Washington Wizards - 11/4*

Wally didn't pick up a tech...

The Wizards are either playing strong D or we are just being careless. It's hard to tell right now.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: [3] - Boston Celtics at Washington Wizards - 11/4*



LX said:


> Wally didn't pick up a tech...


I could have sworn Mike said something about it and I left to post after that.



> The Wizards are either playing strong D or we are just being careless. It's hard to tell right now.


We're being very careless.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: [3] - Boston Celtics at Washington Wizards - 11/4*

Both teams allowing too many layups.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: [3] - Boston Celtics at Washington Wizards - 11/4*

It would be nice if either team decided to play defense.

Rondo isn't doing well against Gil, either, but not many defenders in the league do very well against him.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: [3] - Boston Celtics at Washington Wizards - 11/4*

Celtics down seven at the end of one, 28-35




> <table class="bodytext" bgcolor="#dcdcdc" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="head" colspan="13" align="center" bgcolor="#006532">*BOSTON CELTICS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*STARTERS*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ryan Gomes, F</td><td>10</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Sebastian Telfair, PG</td><td>9</td><td>3-4</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>6</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Paul Pierce, GF</td><td>9</td><td>4-7</td><td>1-1</td><td>4-6</td><td align="right">0</td><td>5</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>13</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Wally Szczerbiak, GF</td><td>3</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Kendrick Perkins, FC</td><td>3</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*BENCH*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Tony Allen, G</td><td>8</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>3-4</td><td align="right">1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>5</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Rajon Rondo, G</td><td>1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Delonte West, G</td><td>1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Al Jefferson, PF</td><td>8</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>2</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">*TOTALS*</td><td nowrap="nowrap">*FGM-A*</td><td>*3PM-A*</td><td>*FTM-A*</td><td>*OREB*</td><td>*REB*</td><td>*AST*</td><td>*STL*</td><td>*BLK*</td><td>*TO*</td><td>*PF*</td><td>*PTS*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>10-17</td><td>1-1</td><td>7-10</td><td>2</td><td>11</td><td>4</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>7</td><td>6</td><td>28</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>*58.8%*</td><td>*100.0%*</td><td>*70.0%*</td><td colspan="8">Team TO (pts off): 7 (7)</td></tr><tr bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="13">
> </td></tr><tr> <td class="head" colspan="13" align="center" bgcolor="#0e3764">*WASHINGTON WIZARDS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*STARTERS*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Gilbert Arenas, PG</td><td>12</td><td>4-8</td><td>1-3</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>9</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">DeShawn Stevenson, SG</td><td>10</td><td>1-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>3</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Antawn Jamison, F</td><td>10</td><td>3-6</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-1</td><td align="right">1</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>7</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Caron Butler, SF</td><td>8</td><td>3-5</td><td>0-2</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>6</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Etan Thomas, FC</td><td>8</td><td>1-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-2</td><td align="right">1</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>3</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*BENCH*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Jarvis Hayes, SF</td><td>1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Antonio Daniels, PG</td><td>1</td><td>2-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-1</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>5</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Brendan Haywood, C</td><td>2</td><td>1-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">*TOTALS*</td><td nowrap="nowrap">*FGM-A*</td><td>*3PM-A*</td><td>*FTM-A*</td><td>*OREB*</td><td>*REB*</td><td>*AST*</td><td>*STL*</td><td>*BLK*</td><td>*TO*</td><td>*PF*</td><td>*PTS*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> ...


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: [3] - Boston Celtics at Washington Wizards - 11/4*

The Celtics don't understand how to pass, apparently.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: [3] - Boston Celtics at Washington Wizards - 11/4*

What a one handed catch for a offenseive rebound by Gomes.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: [3] - Boston Celtics at Washington Wizards - 11/4*

Telfair is a good passer, but doesn't get recognition in the boxscore because of the missed shots of his teammates. When he does record an assist due to a rather simple pass, he gets praised. I don't understand, really. He creates good looks, despite his low assist numbers.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: [3] - Boston Celtics at Washington Wizards - 11/4*



aquaitious said:


> What a one handed catch for a offenseive rebound by Gomes.


Didn't it look like Gomes held down Etan Thomas [?] to get that rebound? He also finished, by the way.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: [3] - Boston Celtics at Washington Wizards - 11/4*

Four stiches and all, Wally hits two threes to put the Celtics ahead by one.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: [3] - Boston Celtics at Washington Wizards - 11/4*



Premier said:


> Didn't it look like Gomes held down Etan Thomas [?] to get that rebound? He also finished, by the way.


I thought he got pulled down. I may be wearing Tommy Heinsohn glasses though.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: [3] - Boston Celtics at Washington Wizards - 11/4*

Down one at the half, 57-58.




> <table class="bodytext" bgcolor="#dcdcdc" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="head" colspan="13" align="center" bgcolor="#006532">*BOSTON CELTICS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*STARTERS*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Sebastian Telfair, PG</td><td>16</td><td>4-6</td><td>1-2</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>11</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ryan Gomes, F</td><td>18</td><td>2-4</td><td>0-0</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">2</td><td>5</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>6</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Paul Pierce, GF</td><td>17</td><td>5-8</td><td>1-1</td><td>4-6</td><td align="right">0</td><td>6</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>15</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Wally Szczerbiak, GF</td><td>12</td><td>3-6</td><td>2-4</td><td>4-4</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>12</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Kendrick Perkins, FC</td><td>9</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*BENCH*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Rajon Rondo, G</td><td>8</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Michael Olowokandi, C</td><td>4</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Tony Allen, G</td><td>10</td><td>1-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>3-4</td><td align="right">1</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>5</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Al Jefferson, PF</td><td>14</td><td>3-6</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">2</td><td>5</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>6</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Theo Ratliff, FC</td><td>0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Delonte West, G</td><td>7</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">*TOTALS*</td><td nowrap="nowrap">*FGM-A*</td><td>*3PM-A*</td><td>*FTM-A*</td><td>*OREB*</td><td>*REB*</td><td>*AST*</td><td>*STL*</td><td>*BLK*</td><td>*TO*</td><td>*PF*</td><td>*PTS*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>19-37</td><td>4-7</td><td>15-18</td><td>6</td><td>22</td><td>8</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>8</td><td>14</td><td>57</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="2" align="left"></td><td>*51.4%*</td><td>*57.1%*</td><td>*83.3%*</td><td colspan="8">Team TO (pts off): 8 (11)</td></tr><tr bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="13"> </td></tr><tr> <td class="head" colspan="13" align="center" bgcolor="#0e3764">*WASHINGTON WIZARDS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*STARTERS*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Gilbert Arenas, PG</td><td>18</td><td>6-11</td><td>1-3</td><td>4-4</td><td align="right">1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>17</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Caron Butler, SF</td><td>20</td><td>3-7</td><td>0-2</td><td>4-4</td><td align="right">0</td><td>4</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>10</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">DeShawn Stevenson, SG</td><td>13</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>3</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Antawn Jamison, F</td><td>19</td><td>6-13</td><td>1-3</td><td>0-1</td><td align="right">2</td><td>4</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>13</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Etan Thomas, FC</td><td>11</td><td>1-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-2</td><td align="right">1</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>3</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*BENCH*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Jarvis Hayes, SF</td><td>8</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Brendan Haywood, C</td><td>7</td><td>1-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-2</td><td align="right">1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Michael Ruffin, PF</td><td>5</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Antonio Daniels, PG</td><td>10</td><td>2-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>4-4</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>8</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Roger Mason, PG</td><td>6</td><td>1-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">*TOTALS*</td><td nowrap="nowrap">*FGM-A*</td><td>*3PM-A*</td><td>*FTM-A*</td><td>*OREB*</td><td>*REB*</td><td>*AST*</td><td>*STL*</td><td>*BLK*</td><td>*TO*</td><td>*PF*</td><td>*PTS*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>21-41</td><td>2-9</td><td>14-19</td><td>5</td><td>16</td><td>8</td><td>5</td><td>3</td><td>6</td><td>12</td><td>58</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="2" align="left"></td><td>*51.2%*</td><td>*22.2%*</td><td>*73.7%*</td><td colspan="8">Team TO (pts off): 6 (8)</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: [3] - Boston Celtics at Washington Wizards - 11/4*

Glenn needs to let Perk play though the fouls. Let him foul out in the 2nd quarter, he won't learn if he keeps protecting him.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: [3] - Boston Celtics at Washington Wizards - 11/4*

Telfair gets called for a carry and someone yells out "You learn how to not do that in College."

:rotf:


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: [3] - Boston Celtics at Washington Wizards - 11/4*



aquaitious said:


> Telfair gets called for a carry and someone yells out "You learn how to not do that in College."
> 
> :rotf:




that was quite amusing...


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: [3] - Boston Celtics at Washington Wizards - 11/4*

How many 24 second violations have the Celtics had?


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: [3] - Boston Celtics at Washington Wizards - 11/4*

"Tommy Forever Green" premiering on November 7th at 7:00?


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: [3] - Boston Celtics at Washington Wizards - 11/4*

Nice looking three by Gerald Green. His shot mechanics are very good.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: [3] - Boston Celtics at Washington Wizards - 11/4*

szczerbiak on arenas with the game within reach??? yea thatll work...


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: [3] - Boston Celtics at Washington Wizards - 11/4*



#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> szczerbiak on arenas with the game within reach??? yea thatll work...


Wally's been playing better defense on Arenas than Allen, Telfair, or Rondo..


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: [3] - Boston Celtics at Washington Wizards - 11/4*

Telfair for 3 more?!?!?


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: [3] - Boston Celtics at Washington Wizards - 11/4*



LX said:


> Wally's been playing better defense on Arenas than Allen, Telfair, or Rondo..




cant be that much better hes still got 97 points


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: [3] - Boston Celtics at Washington Wizards - 11/4*

Eh well Wally gets no blame whatsoever. He played a great game. 

We really have to learn how to box out. How many second chance points do the Wizards have? It's got to be like in the 20s..


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: [3] - Boston Celtics at Washington Wizards - 11/4*



#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> szczerbiak on arenas with the game within reach??? yea thatll work...


I'd call it a success, we're 0-3 and only getting worse. 

Oden here we come!


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: [3] - Boston Celtics at Washington Wizards - 11/4*



aquaitious said:


> Oden here we come!




the exact words that i was going to post!!! aaaaahahahaha


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: [3] - Boston Celtics at Washington Wizards - 11/4*

we are the ONLY winless team left in the entire eastern conference!!! woohoo!!!


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: [3] - Boston Celtics at Washington Wizards - 11/4*

The Celtics also failed to pass the ball so that it is not within the defender's reach. I remember Wally and Tony Allen turning the ball over this way allowing the Wizards to score four easy points.

Telfair played well on offense.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: [3] - Boston Celtics at Washington Wizards - 11/4*



Premier said:


> The Celtics also failed to pass the ball so that it is not within the defender's reach. I remember Wally and Tony Allen turning the ball over this way allowing the Wizards to score four easy points.
> 
> Telfair played well on offense.


Perk also had a blind pass which led to a layup.

Tony Allen sucks, Prem. Sorry.


Positive: Gerald Green, for the first time that I've ever seen him play, looked like a NBA basketball player. He was doing a nice job on defense, at least chaning the ways of the shots on fast breaks, leading to about three or four missed layups.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: [3] - Boston Celtics at Washington Wizards - 11/4*

What was most impressive about GG was his steal [tommy point-ed].


----------



## BostonBasketball (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: [3] - Boston Celtics at Washington Wizards - 11/4*



Premier said:


> The Celtics also failed to pass the ball so that it is not within the defender's reach. I remember Wally and Tony Allen turning the ball over this way allowing the Wizards to score four easy points.
> 
> Telfair played well on offense.


I did not see the game so I'm assuming from this statement that Telfair did not cover Arenas becuase if he did Telfair did not play good defense.


----------



## Aznboi812 (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: [3] - Boston Celtics at Washington Wizards - 11/4*

if we keep this up we might actually get greg oden


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: [3] - Boston Celtics at Washington Wizards - 11/4*



BostonBasketball said:


> I did not see the game so I'm assuming from this statement that Telfair did not cover Arenas becuase if he did Telfair did not play good defense.


I didn't mention defense, but yes, Telfair played poor defense.


----------



## BostonBasketball (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: [3] - Boston Celtics at Washington Wizards - 11/4*



Premier said:


> I didn't mention defense, but yes, Telfair played poor defense.


Oh sorry my fault, I read defense instead of offense.


----------



## SheikuKabba13 (Feb 9, 2004)

My views from the game:

Wally looked absolutely terrible when he wasnt spotting up and shooting. 

The youth on our team really sticks out when we are so careless with the ball. Wally and Jeff both had plays where they pretty much handed Daniels/Arenas the ball and told them to go lay it in. At the half we were leading in every category excpet the TOs killed us. It is rediculous to outrebound a team by that amount and lose.

Telfair looked great offensively. That spin move and lay in was so quick. Defensively he leaves a lot to be desired.

Pierce disappeared in the 3rd quarter. Thank God Wally got hot.

What is up with Rivers lineups? I think it was to start the 4th, but we were down 6-10, but couldnt get over the hump and our lineup was Rondo, West, Allen, Jefferson, and Olowakandi. Who the hell is gonna score with that lineup?

I dont get it.


----------



## BackwoodsBum (Jul 2, 2003)

*Re: [3] - Boston Celtics at Washington Wizards - 11/4*



Premier said:


> I didn't mention defense, but yes, Telfair played poor defense.


This is the understatement of the year. If he had been playing this game in a forest an oak tree would have been able to blow by him. His offense looked nice but whether it's lack of effort, lack of experience, or whatever, his defense was so bad that it negated everything positive he did on offense.

Docs lineups continue to be so ridiculous that any day I expect the C's to announce that they have signed Lucky the mascot to a contract so that Doc can start him at Center in a lineup with West, Telfair, Allen, and Rondo in an attempt to baffle the other team by taking "smallball" to the next level


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: [3] - Boston Celtics at Washington Wizards - 11/4*

To be fair, Rondo did not do any better against Arenas.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

This game was utterly depressing. We played like crap. And not to sound like I don't even know what but seriously Wally was the only good player on the team in this game and that includes even Paul for just this one matchup. Some of these young guys gotta go. They suck. I don't care what Bassy did on offense, his D is worse than Geralds or Al's and isn't that why everyone says they shouldn't play. Come on I can play better D than that! Move your darn feet already! I'm already sick of small ball. I'm already sick of Tony Allen and Delonte West. I want to see more Perk (I don't care if he's got fouls on him), more Al, more Gerald and I can't beleive I'm saying this but more Kandi-Man. TA should not be in the rotation and until he's healthy which it's obvious he's not right now neither should Delonte. 
As for Oden, don't get carried away....the Jazz, Hornets and Sixers are undefeated, the Hawks are 2-1 seriously 3 games does not tell what the season will be like....The Mavs have not won a game yet either. I'm sick of stinking anyway, I don't want Oden, I want to freaking win.........I want a blockbuster trade already.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

whiterhino said:


> This game was utterly depressing. We played like crap. And not to sound like I don't even know what but seriously Wally was the only good player on the team in this game and that includes even Paul for just this one matchup. Some of these young guys gotta go. They suck. I don't care what Bassy did on offense, his D is worse than Geralds or Al's and isn't that why everyone says they shouldn't play. Come on I can play better D than that! Move your darn feet already! I'm already sick of small ball. I'm already sick of Tony Allen and Delonte West. I want to see more Perk (I don't care if he's got fouls on him), more Al, more Gerald and I can't beleive I'm saying this but more Kandi-Man. TA should not be in the rotation and until he's healthy which it's obvious he's not right now neither should Delonte.
> As for Oden, don't get carried away....the Jazz, Hornets and Sixers are undefeated, the Hawks are 2-1 seriously 3 games does not tell what the season will be like....The Mavs have not won a game yet either. I'm sick of stinking anyway, I don't want Oden, I want to freaking win.........I want a blockbuster trade already.


A blockbuster trade? Is Tony Allen, Brian Scalabrine or Powe going to be the center of the trade?


----------



## 22ryno (Mar 17, 2003)

Finally played a good game offensively and the defense disappeared. Nobody(Telfair, Rondo, or Pierce) could guard Arenas but when he's shooting 30 footers no one in the league can guard him. That being said Arenas will get his points but if you defend the rest of the guys well, you should still beat that team. I think Pierce is to blame for the bad defense. As the leader of the team, the team follows you. If you're not digging in and playing good D, they're not going to.

Another problem I see is the bench. West is not coming in and giving the Bobby Jackson like spark that was expected of the once starter. Rondo and Allen are the worst shooting guards in the league and teams are realizing that and not allowing them to penetrate. So the must force turnovers so they can get their points and help the starters. However these guys are young and could turn it around hopefully.



Guys who impressed:Telfair(offensively), Pierce(offensively), Jefferson, Wally(offensively)

Not so impressive: West, Rondo, Gomes


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

Defense disappearing would imply that it was once there, which is a part of the issue.


----------



## NOBLE (Apr 10, 2005)

*Those who blame Bassy for Arenas dropping 44, read this.
*


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Thanks for the link. Very interesting read.

As one of the posters that stated that Telfair's defense was poor, which I still feel is somewhat true, I feel that I based my comment on certain poor defensive plays and not broadly on the overall game.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

aquaitious said:


> A blockbuster trade? Is Tony Allen, Brian Scalabrine or Powe going to be the center of the trade?


God no, at this point I don't know if you could pay someone to take them. To me everyone but Paul should be on the block right now if it's for the right player or players. I mean there have been very lopsided trades before, why can't we be the beneficiary for once.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

whiterhino said:


> God no, at this point I don't know if you could pay someone to take them. To me everyone but Paul should be on the block right now if it's for the right player or players. I mean there have been very lopsided trades before, why can't we be the beneficiary for once.


You mean, you didn't like the first Walker trade? Our shooting % improved by three percent!!111!!!!!!


----------

